# Paint question



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Scuff, prime, paint. I am a fan of valspar 2k urethanes. I like the lic40 as it’s a machinery type paint that is tough as nails! It can be rolled or brushed but I would spray. You can buy a harbor freight purple gun for under $20 even $10 sometimes and they are disposable! I keep a couple new ones in my box for emergency back ups and toss them if I use them. You could also do a 2k urethane spray on bedliner product like raptor liner, dominator liner, liner extreme. They are all tintable and good products that will help keep the aluminum cool to the touch.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Scuff, prime, paint. I am a fan of valspar 2k urethanes. I like the lic40 as it’s a machinery type paint that is tough as nails! It can be rolled or brushed but I would spray. You can buy a harbor freight purple gun for under $20 even $10 sometimes and they are disposable! I keep a couple new ones in my box for emergency back ups and toss them if I use them. You could also do a 2k urethane spray on bedliner product like raptor liner, dominator liner, liner extreme. They are all tintable and good products that will help keep the aluminum cool to the touch.



Looked up Lic 40. Is it just a clear coat? I couldn't find a color chart. I have two colors in mind from Awlgrip.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Not just a clear, it’s a great product! My truck is painted with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

You can get in any color you want for the most part, find a valspar dealer near you and they can mix it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Scuff, prime, paint. I am a fan of valspar 2k urethanes. I like the lic40 as it’s a machinery type paint that is tough as nails! It can be rolled or brushed but I would spray. You can buy a harbor freight purple gun for under $20 even $10 sometimes and they are disposable! I keep a couple new ones in my box for emergency back ups and toss them if I use them. You could also do a 2k urethane spray on bedliner product like raptor liner, dominator liner, liner extreme. They are all tintable and good products that will help keep the aluminum cool to the touch.


i looked up purple gun on harbor freight and couldn't find it. Not that i want to paint but you never know when you need one


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> i looked up purple gun on harbor freight and couldn't find it. Not that i want to paint but you never know when you need one


Look at gravity feed hvlp paint guns it’s the purple one... there are three different models “nozzle size” they also have disposable paint gun cups for gravity feed guns $6ish for 5 and if you drain most of the paint out and then let it cure in the cup you can then peel the thin film out and reuse the cup a few times. I like these because they are cheaper than acetone needed to wash the aluminum cups.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> You can get in any color you want for the most part, find a valspar dealer near you and they can mix it.



Looks like Loews is the Valspar dealer in Phx. Thx for the info.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, I'm going to be a little contrary about this question. For the last 50 years or so, I've painted boats, airplanes, cars and furniture professionally and for my own use. Spraying is an application method that is best left to professionals and for big jobs. Spraying wastes material (even HVLP), can be hazardous to health, requires more masking and covering, requires more expensive equipment and safety gear, needs a proper lighted and ventilated space, takes more setup time, and takes a little skill and practice to do right. 

OTOH, rolling and brushing makes much better use of material, is much safer, requires much less equipment, can be done almost anywhere, and can be done by a person with little experience.

There are some excellent paints that can be easily rolled on, will dry quickly, and yield a hard, glossy finish (or flat if you desire). I have had very good luck with Interlux Brightside. It's a one part polyurethane and requires no mixing. Nothing against 2-part paints or paints that require activators, but mixing more than required can result in a lot of waste, mixing less can result in a lot of hassle and mistakes.

BTW, I have and do own a couple Harbor Freight purple guns. Here's proof, and an example of how to dress if you want to be safe spraying.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Vertigo, I somewhat agree with you here but the hazards of painting are always there regardless of spraying or rolling/brushing! Proper ppe is always a must! Some of the compounds found in quality paints can and will be absorbed through skin, some you don’t even have to be in direct contact with the product as the fumes/off gassing can be absorbed. Spraying does take some practice, and a booth should be used that can contain and filter the air but that’s how we learn too. Great job on the suit up btw!


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Scuff, prime, paint. I am a fan of valspar 2k urethanes. I like the lic40 as it’s a machinery type paint that is tough as nails! It can be rolled or brushed but I would spray. You can buy a harbor freight purple gun for under $20 even $10 sometimes and they are disposable! I keep a couple new ones in my box for emergency back ups and toss them if I use them. You could also do a 2k urethane spray on bedliner product like raptor liner, dominator liner, liner extreme. They are all tintable and good products that will help keep the aluminum cool to the touch.


The new tracker powder coat and Sure


Boatbrains said:


> Scuff, prime, paint. I am a fan of valspar 2k urethanes. I like the lic40 as it’s a machinery type paint that is tough as nails! It can be rolled or brushed but I would spray. You can buy a harbor freight purple gun for under $20 even $10 sometimes and they are disposable! I keep a couple new ones in my box for emergency back ups and toss them if I use them. You could also do a 2k urethane spray on bedliner product like raptor liner, dominator liner, liner extreme. They are all tintable and good products that will help keep the aluminum cool to the touch.


Trackers new powdercoat/SureTread finish feels like 320 grit sandpaper. Its kind of amazing for this class of boat. I am wondering if I can just scuff,prime and paint. I painted an experimental aircraft in my garage in 2003. Made a spray booth and had a fresh air respirator. I must have done well as I won 1st place in my category. I dont have that eqip. now and dont want to suit up, pushing 70. Thats why Im interested in roll and brush now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Nuttin wrong with that!


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> Looking into painting an interior of a new tracker grizzly jon. Manufacture says they're powder coated. So to paint does the existing powder coat need to be completely removed or can it be scuffed then primered then top coated . Second.. advise on a good paint product that I can roll and brush. I would trust members with experience here rather than paint manufactures videos and claims. Thx. Oh yeah. Im also considering Line x.


Thx vertigo,boatbrains. This is exactly the info I was hoping to get.


----------



## fyr4efect (Jul 14, 2018)

fyr4efect said:


> The new tracker powder coat and Sure
> 
> 
> Trackers new powdercoat/SureTread finish feels like 320 grit sandpaper. Its kind of amazing for this class of boat. I am wondering if I can just scuff,prime and paint. I painted an experimental aircraft in my garage in 2003. Made a spray booth and had a fresh air respirator. I must have done well as I won 1st place in my category. I dont have that eqip. now and dont want to suit up, pushing 70. Thats why Im interested in roll and brush now.


Ok. I decided to use Epifanes mono-urathane. Used their Marine primer 1coat and 3 coats dark green.
I am very happy with the results. Scuff between coats makes a difference how it goes on.


----------

